# Rabbeted Deep Diagrams



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

digdan said:


> 15 1/2 inches long for end planks
> 19 7/8ths long for side planks
> 9 5/8ths tall
> 
> ...


Your measurements are off.

End walls...16 1/4
Side walls...19 1/8

End walls get the rabbets...

Rabbets are 3/8 deep. 
Frame rest is 3/8 x 5/8
Rabbet to accept side walls is 3/8 x 3/4

I make the side wall rabbets...3/8 x 3/4 first, and then the frame rest rabbet by leaving the dado at the same depth, and changing the fence to cut the 5/8 frame rest.

These measurements assume you are using 3/4 stock.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_I also have access to a large selection of wood. What wood is the most economical? Also should I prime and paint, or just prime?_

I've started building a few boxes. My Dad has one of those bandsaw sawmills, and he often gets short, wide boards he can't use for anything. He throws them off to the side in a pile for me, and I get 1" thick boards up to 18 inches wide and under 4 feet long. Needless to say, I get boards from different types of trees.

If there are any sawmills near you (and you say you have woodworking tools), it may be worth your time to see what kind of slabwood they have. Mills normally sell slabwood for a song and a dance.

You can always get used pallets, and reuse the boards. You'll have more time invested, but financial cost will be lower.

You'll have to decide what is most economical for you, and you need to look at both time/labor costs and dollar costs. If your time is valuable, Lowe's may be the most economical for you. If you have more time than money, pallets may be your better bet.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

If I'm rabbated at 3/8ths, then both sides combined would give me an extra 3/4. 15 1/2 + 3/4th = 16 1/4th. At least thats my understanding, and why it would be nice to find some plans for rabbated deeps


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh. You're rabbeting the side walls. I've always seen the end walls rabbeted. Doesn't rabbeting the side walls mess up the frame rests? And the way the box is nailed together...at the frame rests?

Rabbet the end walls like this...

The end walls are cut 16 1/4 x 9 5/8.
Both the 9 5/8 edges, on each piece, get a 3/8 x 3/4 rabbet. They accept the 3/4" thick side walls. Then, cut a 3/8 x 5/8 rabbet on one of the 16 1/4 sides on each. All the rabbets on each piece are to the same depth...3/8. 

The side walls are cut 19 1/8 x 9 5/8.

All supers can be made the same way, just a different width.


----------



## RAST (Oct 30, 2008)

See if this helps.
http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp79/RAST01/hivespecs.jpg


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Just recently someone created and posted a set of U-Tube video's explaining how to do this. I will see if I can find that thread and put it's link here *LINK*. I thought it sounded like a quick/easy way to create custom supers, so I drew up this plan in SketchUp for my preferred size super, eight-frame medium. But it works for any size super, just change the dimensions to match the appropriate sized super desired.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Box Material*

You want pine for your boxes. Pine mills easily, nails easily, holds a nail well and is fairly rot resistant. Knots are OK out of frame rest or nailing areas. For all the effort you are going to make be sure to use the right wood. Cleats are good, place at top of end protecting frame rest also.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Is there a good online source for building the pre-cut supplies? Or where would be a good source to pick up woodware in the NorthWest?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been looking at getting a dovetail jig so I can make clean strong ends. I am going to order the Rockler 62525 Dovetail Jig. I will be able to make great boxes and maybe even use it to make some furniture. I figure every project deserves a new tool. 

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=27114

This is not the cheap way to go but, it is fun building the boxes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Make furniture with it. You can use up a lot of router bits unnecessarily making boxes.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

It is either Box Joints and better yet Dovetail's that will hold up the best. I dont think that rabbit joints will last as long.

http://www.sawdustmaking.com/Box%20Joint/boxjointjig.html


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You can make box joints faster with a dado blade and not breathe as much sawdust.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a rabbit joint, if you glue and nail (or screw) it together. You can forget it.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Joseph Clemens said:


> I thought it sounded like a quick/easy way to create custom supers, so I drew up this plan in SketchUp for my preferred size super, eight-frame medium. But it works for any size super, just change the dimensions to match the appropriate sized super desired.


Joseph, could I say...The diagram of the basic rabbetted super is cut out wrong. You have the rabbet on the side boards, and that creates a weak point where the frame rest is nailed to the side board. See how the end of the frame rest is only 3/8, and a nail must go through the side board, and into that thin 3/8 piece? That will never last.

Instead, the frons and back sides...with the frame rest...is where the rabbets should be made. Then you're nailing through the front of the end of the frame rest, and into the side board. That will hold for years.


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't even bother rabbetting the side walls. The only thing that I use a router for is the frame rest. If you don't rabbet on the sides you get a full 3/4" edge to fasten to the other 3/4" edge. I make all of my gear this way. For a handle just cut a strip to fasten along the front and back. This will get fastened into the 3/4" edge of the side boards which will also provide your strength and keep the sides from pulling. When making deeps, the edge that you rip off on the table saw makes a perfect handle. When making deeps you can get 5 of them (handles and all) out of 3 10 footers. Lowe's sells them for only $.06 more than the 8 footers around here. Once you get it down you can get 5 boxes done in about 2 hrs start to finish. The longest part of the job is the painting.


----------

